# "companies" now calling friends regarding "personal business matters"?



## laurac260 (May 19, 2010)

So, I get a call a few minutes ago that says, "This is heather calling for ____________  "  (The person they are calling for was married to my dad many, many years ago.  So she was my step mom, but no longer--we'll call her Susie Smith).

"Miss Smith, please call us at such and such number at ext 1234.  We will be available to help you until 9pm."

Ok, obviously I know Susie Smith, so I called the number.   "UCB" the girl answers.  

Me, "Hi, can you tell me what your company does?"  girl, "We help in personal business matters."  Me, "Can you be more specific?"  girl, "No, federal law prohibits me from giving you any more info than that.  Is this Susie Smith?"  
me, "I know a Susie Smith,  and I would consider passing the info to her, if you tell me who you are and why you are calling."  Girl, "again, federal law prohibits me...blah blah blah."  

me, "Then I am prohibited from passing on the info.  Can you tell me how you happened to be calling for Susie Smith at THIS #?"  girl, "if someone is linked to you, as a friend or family.."

Me, "ok, then you can remove my number, because I cannot help you, and Susie Smith has never lived here.  You have the wrong #."

That's pretty much the gist.  I assume this is a collection agency.   At any rate I was pretty disgusted to learn that now they call "family" to look for money.   I mean, we haven't been "related" for a good 20 years!!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 19, 2010)

Our son's friend who moved here from Texas started using our house as his mailing address, because he wanted more of a permanent place for his mail, while moving from place to place.  

He stopped paying his car payment, so we get phone calls, then a person coming into our back yard, trying to find his car, ringing my doorbell and asking where they could find the vehicle.  I told the guy I didn't know where he lived, so I couldn't help him (I am not required to help someone tow away a car).  

Then calls from other collection companies and banks.  Finally, Rick got disgusted and started marking his mail as "not here," sending it back to the P.O. until the mail no longer came to us.  The kid was angry, but so were we.  I don't know what happened to his mail and don't care.  He didn't pick up his mail from our house for at least six months.  Rick decided he apparently didn't want it.  

Now I have a package on my kitchen counter, to the same guy, and I have to take it back to UPS myself, because Rick doesn't want to have the guy come to our house anymore.  

I am afraid he is going to show up on our credit reports or something.


----------



## teepeeca (May 19, 2010)

*Rickandcindy23*

If the package was left on your doorstoop (by UPS), without you signing for it, just call UPS and have them come back and get it.  You DO NOT have to take it to UPS.  However, if you did sign for it, then you might be obligated to return it to a UPS dropoff center.

Tony


----------



## laurac260 (May 19, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Our son's friend who moved here from Texas started using our house as his mailing address, because he wanted more of a permanent place for his mail, while moving from place to place.
> 
> He stopped paying his car payment, so we get phone calls, then a person coming into our back yard, trying to find his car, ringing my doorbell and asking where they could find the vehicle.  I told the guy I didn't know where he lived, so I couldn't help him (I am not required to help someone tow away a car).
> 
> ...



well, yes, if he used your address, they are going to come looking for his car at your house.   "Susie" and I have not resided in the same dwelling since I was 15 years old!  (and not at this address)


----------



## pgnewarkboy (May 19, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> So, I get a call a few minutes ago that says, "This is heather calling for ____________  "  (The person they are calling for was married to my dad many, many years ago.  So she was my step mom, but no longer--we'll call her Susie Smith).
> 
> "Miss Smith, please call us at such and such number at ext 1234.  We will be available to help you until 9pm."
> 
> ...



They are highly regulated.  If they call again tell them you are contacting  the authorities and that should stop them.  If not, contact the authorities.


----------



## e.bram (May 19, 2010)

When I get those calls and they start to be evasive, I tell them they are looking my roommate and they must be his escort service. I inform them that he likes petite blonds(real) with 36-22-38 figures. I myself prefer redheads if they have any available. Never hear from them again.
ps. Sometimes I even tell what types of activities he likes.


----------



## easyrider (May 19, 2010)

e.bram said:


> When I get those calls and they start to be evasive, I tell them they are looking my roommate and they must be his escort service. I inform them that he likes petite blonds(real) with 36-22-38 figures. I myself prefer redheads if they have any available. Never hear from them again.
> ps. Sometimes I even tell what types of activities he likes.



Thats good. I don't screw around on the business lines but like to talk to telemarketers real loud on the private lines. I ask them their name over and over and say WHAT. 
How do they get private numbers anyway ?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 19, 2010)

My deceased father still gets calls at my house. I tell them he doesn't reside here anymore. When they ask what his phone number is, I ask 'how good is their long distance plan?' It is always along the lines of "No Problem, we can call anywheres". I then tell them that I don't know the area code but just call info for either Heaven or Hell.

At least I think it is amusing as to their what their response is.


----------



## laurac260 (May 19, 2010)

*while we are on the subject then...*

I have been getting the same wrong number on my cell phone for the past 3 years.   It started almost immediately after turning on the phone.  A middle eastern sounding man calling for Karen M______.  I quickly surmised, based on the all the many collection agencies that have called since that I have her previous cell #.  At any rate, I told him he had the wrong #, but he continued to try to solicit me anyway.  He is selling prescription drugs.  

I've told him he had the wrong number politely, I've told him he had the wrong number rudely.  I've tried not answering the phone (they seem to come more frequently when I do), I've tried yelling at him, having my husband yell at him, whatever.  The calls keep coming.  Sometimes once a week, sometimes every couple days, sometimes months go by and I think he finally gave up.

I once told him that Karen had gone to jail for buying illegal Rx drugs over the phone, and had gone to jail for 6 months.  I swear the calls stopped, for about 6 months!

The only thing that seems to work lately is to pretend that I cannot speak English.  I just keep saying no Habla Englais over and over again,and ask the guy to speak Espanol, and he finally gives up in frustration.  This seems to stop him for awhile atleast.  

I know I could just get a new cell .  That was my husband's suggestion in the beginning, and I should have listened to him.  But I've had the # so long now that I don't feel like changing.  You'd think he'd have gotten the hint by now that #1, I am NOT Karen, and #2, I don't want what he's selling!!


----------



## DaveNV (May 19, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> I know I could just get a new cell .  That was my husband's suggestion in the beginning, and I should have listened to him.  But I've had the # so long now that I don't feel like changing.  You'd think he'd have gotten the hint by now that #1, I am NOT Karen, and #2, I don't want what he's selling!!



Thing is, there is no guarantee that a new cell number would be any better than the one you have now.  You might actually end up getting even more annoying calls.   

My parents have both been deceased for several years, and neither of them ever lived at my address.  But as Executor of the estate, I had their mail sent to my address when their house was sold so I could make sure to receive anything important for them.  I had no idea the junk mail and phone calls would follow.

Now, I get solicitation calls for them, where the caller wants to follow up on "our conversation of last week."  Really?  I think the psychic hotline would want to put these amazing clairvoyants to work...  :hysterical: 

Dave


----------



## isisdave (May 19, 2010)

You can Google the number and find out who it is. There are many websites that are dedicated to that sort of thing.

My wife has a very common name, and we frequently get calls for "Linda Smith" or a close variation like "Luella Smith."  I always ask who they are, and usually they won't say or hang up.  Lately I say "Tell Boris her cover has been blown, and she needs evacuation to Tblisi right away."  Once it was the Republican National Committee.  Coincidence?  hmmmm


----------



## ScoopKona (May 19, 2010)

I have the previous phone number of a complete deadbeat. 

I get at least 10 calls a week (down from like 50). I've taken to doing this:


Caller: This is Mr. Smith from the Debt Consolidation Corporation, can I speak to Randy [a common last name]?

Me, in a pretty-good Peter Lorre impression: What are you wearing?

Caller: Huh?

Me, still doing full-on Peter Lorre: I'm touching myself.

Caller: Click.



They annoy me? I annoy them right back. Once the person on the phone had the audacity to browbeat me about being rude.

Me, still doing Peter Lorre: You called me, sweetheart. I didn't call you. So... what are you wearing?


It beats asking them repeatedly and repeatedly and pleading to take you off their call list -- which they never, ever do.

Google "Peter Lorre wav" if you'd like to hear the master of weird voices in action.


----------



## djs (May 20, 2010)

About 20 years ago there was a "Mr. Adams" calling my parents' house for my sister, apparently trying to collect on an old phone bill.  She never provided that address/number and was not living at their house, nor had she been for over 10 years. There were calls every day throughout the summer, finally after having enough of the calls I said "Mr. Adams, has _______ ever been here when you've called?"  he said "no" then I asked "do you think she ever will be here when you call?  he said "um, no?"  He never called again.


----------



## laurac260 (May 20, 2010)

isisdave said:


> You can Google the number and find out who it is. There are many websites that are dedicated to that sort of thing.



Try googling 000-000-0000 or 2222 and see what you get.  Because that is what my cell phone caller id often shows.  If a number shows at all.  How do companies get away with this?  

I'd try the Peter Lorre "touching myself" schtick, but I am not sure how that works when you're female!  I'm thinking perhaps I might get MORE calls!


----------



## Talent312 (May 20, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> I have the previous phone number of a complete deadbeat. I get at least 10 calls a week (down from like 50). I've taken to doing this:
> 
> Caller: This is Mr. Smith from the Debt Consolidation Corporation, can I speak to Randy [a common last name]?
> 
> Me, in a pretty-good Peter Lorre impression: What are you wearing?...



ROFLMAO!
I'm not sure I'd have the guts to do that, though.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> I'd try the Peter Lorre "touching myself" schtick, but I am not sure how that works when you're female!  I'm thinking perhaps I might get MORE calls!



No kidding!  :rofl: Women cannot do that!  

Today I had three calls from a Jamaica number asking for Richard.  I had this same call two days ago, so I said, "This is Richard."  He kept saying he wanted to speak to my husband.  I hung up, he called back two more times, so I ignored the last call completely.  Jerk!  I did a Google search on the number and came up with nothing.  I know it's a scam.


----------



## Bwolf (May 20, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> No kidding!  :rofl: Women cannot do that!
> 
> Today I had three calls from a Jamaica number asking for Richard.  I had this same call two days ago, so I said, "This is Richard."  He kept saying he wanted to speak to my husband.  I hung up, he called back two more times, so I ignored the last call completely.  Jerk!  I did a Google search on the number and came up with nothing.  I know it's a scam.



Next time, tell him you used to be Richard, but now you are Racquel.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2010)

Bwolf said:


> Next time, tell him you used to be Richard, but now you are Racquel.



OMG that is so great!  Why don't I ever think of clever things to say?  :rofl:


----------



## hefleycatz (May 20, 2010)

I get calls from collection agencies for someone with my same name. (First and Last, not middle) 

He is a guy, I'm not.  He is in a punk-rock band, I'm not.  He is married to a girl named Heather (who runs an escort service), I'm not.  He trashes apartments and defaults on loans, I don't.   I couldn't believe all the stuff I found out when I googled him.


----------



## laurac260 (May 20, 2010)

hefleycatz said:


> I get calls from collection agencies for someone with my same name. (First and Last, not middle)
> 
> He is a guy, I'm not.  He is in a punk-rock band, I'm not.  He is married to a girl named Heather (who runs an escort service), I'm not.  He trashes apartments and defaults on loans, I don't.   I couldn't believe all the stuff I found out when I googled him.



Let me guess, your name is Billie Idol.

No?

Then is it Sidney Viscious?  

Marilyn Manson?


----------



## caribbeansun (May 21, 2010)

Tell them that Karen died.

We had a similar issue with our home # previously being one for a business - everyone that calls I tell them the company went bankrupt - calls are maybe one every 4 months now.



laurac260 said:


> I have been getting the same wrong number on my cell phone for the past 3 years.   It started almost immediately after turning on the phone.  A middle eastern sounding man calling for Karen M______.  I quickly surmised, based on the all the many collection agencies that have called since that I have her previous cell #.  At any rate, I told him he had the wrong #, but he continued to try to solicit me anyway.  He is selling prescription drugs.
> 
> I know I could just get a new cell .  That was my husband's suggestion in the beginning, and I should have listened to him.  But I've had the # so long now that I don't feel like changing.  You'd think he'd have gotten the hint by now that #1, I am NOT Karen, and #2, I don't want what he's selling!!


----------



## caribbeansun (May 21, 2010)

One word "Skype"



laurac260 said:


> Try googling 000-000-0000 or 2222 and see what you get.  Because that is what my cell phone caller id often shows.  If a number shows at all.  How do companies get away with this?


----------



## Whirl (May 21, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> I have the previous phone number of a complete deadbeat.
> 
> I get at least 10 calls a week (down from like 50). I've taken to doing this:
> 
> ...



PRICELESS! Ok, my colleague in the office next to me now thinks he needs to get me oxygen...hysterical!


----------



## Catira (May 21, 2010)

ScoopLV said:


> I have the previous phone number of a complete deadbeat.
> 
> I get at least 10 calls a week (down from like 50). I've taken to doing this:
> 
> ...



HILARIOUS!! I spilled my coffee laughing at this. Maybe next time I get one these calls I'll pretend to be a domanatrix. Of course, I doubt I will be able to pull it off without laughing!!:rofl:


----------



## dougp26364 (May 21, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> So, I get a call a few minutes ago that says, "This is heather calling for ____________  "  (The person they are calling for was married to my dad many, many years ago.  So she was my step mom, but no longer--we'll call her Susie Smith).
> 
> "Miss Smith, please call us at such and such number at ext 1234.  We will be available to help you until 9pm."
> 
> ...



This sounds like  company that buys old debt that's past to point where collection can legally be enforced. They buy this debt for pennies on the dollar, then go about locating the person and trying to scare them into paying anything. They collect enough to make it worth their time. 

Most of the time if you tell them you don't know the person, they quit calling. On the occasion when they don't, I ask for their mailing address to send them a certified letter to cease and desist with the calls. Once I tell them the person doesn't live here and I no longer have any contact information on them, they quit calling. 

My step-son has never taken my advice and continues to have credit issues. I finally got tired of the calls and stopped helping them find my step-sons phone number and new address. I've also stopped accepting his mail at our house address. The calls have pretty much quit now.


----------



## hefleycatz (May 21, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> Let me guess, your name is Billie Idol.
> 
> No?
> 
> ...



:hysterical: No, just Lee Hefley.  My mom always hated the fact that I never used my full name, Lee Ellen after 7th grade (a teacher shortened it and it stuck), so I guess I should have listened.


----------



## EAM (May 21, 2010)

Apparently once your name gets connected, even indirectly, with that of another person, the databases seem to think that the connection is close and permanent.  When I applied for credit last year, I was asked questions about my husband's ex-wife, to whom he was married briefly in the 1980's.  I have never met her and know nothing about her other than her name, but since I did not know how old she was and where she lives now, my identity could not be verified!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 21, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Today I had three calls from a Jamaica number asking for Richard.  I had this same call two days ago, so I said, "This is Richard."  He kept saying he wanted to speak to my husband.  I hung up, he called back two more times, so I ignored the last call completely.  Jerk!  I did a Google search on the number and came up with nothing.  I know it's a scam.



I usually don't quote myself,  but this guy called me again today.  

I am sick to death of this call, and he now has the gall to ask for Rick's cell phone number.  I told him to stop calling, then I turned him into the Do Not Call Registry.  I hope he stops, because he is tying up my phone line, and he keeps calling back, so I answered and hung up without speaking the other three times.  Today he called four times.


----------



## laurac260 (May 21, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I usually don't quote myself,  but this guy called me again today.
> 
> I am sick to death of this call, and he now has the gall to ask for Rick's cell phone number.  I told him to stop calling, then I turned him into the Do Not Call Registry.  I hope he stops, because he is tying up my phone line, and he keeps calling back, so I answered and hung up without speaking the other three times.  Today he called four times.



Next time they call and ask for Rick, say, "he's not here, he's at work right now, but here's his number." And give him the non emergency number for the local police department.  Perhaps he'll get the idea then.


----------



## hefleycatz (May 21, 2010)

Since you know the number, block him from your phone.  That way it won't even ring, he just gets some sort of messsage that says it doesn't accept calls from this person.


----------



## Stressy (May 23, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> So, I get a call a few minutes ago that says, "This is heather calling for ____________  "  (The person they are calling for was married to my dad many, many years ago.  So she was my step mom, but no longer--we'll call her Susie Smith).
> 
> "Miss Smith, please call us at such and such number at ext 1234.  We will be available to help you until 9pm."
> 
> ...



This isn't a new phenomenon. "Back in the day" it was the only way to skip trace. Most loans or credit cards ask for personal references. You can't control who lists you as a reference. With the advent of the Internet it must be a lot easier to find someone or their "connections" even if outdated. Skip tracers leave no stone unturned. Most people will blab especially if they have a poor relationship with said debtor.


----------



## laurac260 (May 23, 2010)

Stressy said:


> This isn't a new phenomenon. "Back in the day" it was the only way to skip trace. Most loans or credit cards ask for personal references. You can't control who lists you as a reference. With the advent of the Internet it must be a lot easier to find someone or their "connections" even if outdated. Skip tracers leave no stone unturned. Most people will blab especially if they have a poor relationship with said debtor.



While that may be true, I'd doubt very seriously if my ex step mom used me as a reference.  I think it is more likely that they just picked up my name attached to her via the internet.


----------



## Talent312 (May 23, 2010)

I think its a mistake to try to reason with these people.
They don't care what your reason is for not taking their call.
They just want you to stop protecting whoever they want to talk to.

I've said: "He's in prison. Another five years. Try calling there." [Click]


----------



## Passepartout (May 23, 2010)

hefleycatz said:


> Since you know the number, block him from your phone.  That way it won't even ring, he just gets some sort of messsage that says it doesn't accept calls from this person.



How does one go about doing this? Do you need caller ID or is there just a code like *69 for last incoming number, or (iirc) *92 to block caller ID?

Jim Ricks


----------



## laurac260 (May 23, 2010)

Well, I e-mailed "Susie".  I've been debating on if I should say anything, and how without offending.  I have one family member for sure that if a collections agency had called for them I wouldn't bother to tell them, as it is probably a regular occurrence for that person.  However ex step mom is not that kind of person.

I simply told her what happened, and that she might want to check her credit report to make sure that something hadn't erroneously been put there.  I'm sure she would want to clear up the matter.


----------



## laurac260 (May 23, 2010)

hefleycatz said:


> Since you know the number, block him from your phone.  That way it won't even ring, he just gets some sort of messsage that says it doesn't accept calls from this person.



That's a great suggestion.  I did just do that recently for a local church that has added me to their calling list for some reason.  I found the instructions for how to do in the front of our phone book.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 23, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> I simply told her what happened, and that she might want to check her credit report to make sure that something hadn't erroneously been put there. I'm sure she would want to clear up the matter.


I think that was thoughtful of you.  So many people would not have bothered.  This may be her first heads-up that something is wrong.  I know I'd want to know if it was my credit.


----------



## hefleycatz (May 24, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> How does one go about doing this? Do you need caller ID or is there just a code like *69 for last incoming number, or (iirc) *92 to block caller ID?
> 
> Jim Ricks



Sometimes your own phone has a blocking method I think you need caller id for that.   Also, thru AT&T at the front of the white pages, gives instructions for blocking calls and other services.  *80 and listen for instructions.


----------



## AKFisher (May 25, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I usually don't quote myself,  but this guy called me again today.
> 
> I am sick to death of this call, and he now has the gall to ask for Rick's cell phone number.  I told him to stop calling, then I turned him into the Do Not Call Registry.  I hope he stops, because he is tying up my phone line, and he keeps calling back, *so I answered and hung up without speaking the other three times.*  Today he called four times.



Instead of hanging up, say "just a moment" and then set the phone on the counter and walk away.


----------



## Texasbelle (May 25, 2010)

Ask for the name and the business name and address.  Send a letter telling them never to call you again.  This worked for us when reasoning with the caller did not.  Collection agencies just want to collect on the debt.  It does not matter what you say, they are not listening.  One told me he could call once a week even though I told him we did not owe money.  The letter stopped all calls.


----------



## Talent312 (May 25, 2010)

Texasbelle said:


> Send a letter telling them never to call you again... The letter stopped all calls.



That could work, once in while; however, the Fair Credit Collections Practices Act prohibits a collections agency from contacting the debtor if an attorney sends them a letter directing that any further communication be thru them. Many attorneys will do this for a nominal fee.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 25, 2010)

I get to handle these calls all day long and i like it. 

Last Christmas, I got our kids new cell phones and asked if they wanted new numbers or they wanted to keep their old ones. Two of the four opted for new numbers. Both of them were really sorry.

My bonus son ended up with callls all hours of the day and night from some Vietnamese telemarketer that speaks only Vietnamese.

My daughter in law ended up with someone who regularly received pictures of private parts!!! Someone really promiscuous that regularly received pictures of parts of the anatomy that are covered by even the skimpiest of swimsuits - both male and female. Really shocking pictures. Then there were the pictures followed by the late night phone calls asking for some action. 

I think that they should have to leave numbers idle for a cooling off period.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 25, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> That could work, once in while; however, the Fair Credit Collections Practices Act prohibits a collections agency from contacting the debtor if an attorney sends them a letter directing that any further communication be thru them. Many attorneys will do this for a nominal fee.



Any person can do it for themselves for free. The one thing that people forget to do which is covered by the act is that if you really are the person that is being called, you MUST give them a method of contacting you. I always choose by first class, prepaid mail when writing these letters for my clients (which I do for a nominal fee) - but I give them the form for doing it for themselves for free.

elaine


----------



## deemac (May 29, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I usually don't quote myself,  but this guy called me again today.
> 
> I am sick to death of this call, and he now has the gall to ask for Rick's cell phone number.  I told him to stop calling, then I turned him into the Do Not Call Registry.  I hope he stops, because he is tying up my phone line, and he keeps calling back, so I answered and hung up without speaking the other three times.  Today he called four times.



Just curious -- does your phone have the "block calls" feature?   Use that and see what happens.   

My problem is I am still getting mail for folk who have not lived here at least 5 years (number of years we have lived here).  Even UPS packages are left-- altho' UPS is great about coming back to pick up what they left.


Dee


----------



## deemac (May 29, 2010)

hefleycatz said:


> Since you know the number, block him from your phone.  That way it won't even ring, he just gets some sort of messsage that says it doesn't accept calls from this person.




My "block calls" feature just lets the phone continue to ring.




Dee


----------



## deemac (May 29, 2010)

*Blocking calls*



Passepartout said:


> How does one go about doing this? Do you need caller ID or is there just a code like *69 for last incoming number, or (iirc) *92 to block caller ID?
> 
> Jim Ricks




My phone -- Panasonic talking callerid/answering machine

My phone has a menu system:  If i want to block calls, it prompts me on how to do it. In other words,  I press "menu" and I am asked/prompted as to what I want to do

1.  (save #)     here the name/number is saved as shown in my directory

2.  (edit #)      here I can (a) edit the name/number for entry to my directory
*OR (b) block the number*

3.  (erase #)     here I can delete the number



Dee


----------

